# My New Project Car



## Scott76 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have finally talked my wife into my childhood dream car. It may not look like alot to you all but I can see through it all. I bought a vw fiberglass dune buggy and a Porsche 914 1.8L engine. This is all in pieces and I took the engine apart to overhaul it. We drove to CT pickup the chassis and body and hauled it home to central PA. The engine came from Philly. I hope and plan to have it on the road 3-4 years. I can see it now. vw dune buggy with a fully dressed out chrome porsche engine.


----------

